# 2017 Ordering Guides Updates



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

As of this morning, June 6th, new Ordering Guides for additional 2017 models have not been released.

~M~


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

Thats a shame.....I know ma y people are anxiously waiting for these in order to place new orders as well as plan their ED trips. why does it take so long?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

NatiD82 said:


> Thats a shame.....I know many people are anxiously waiting for these in order to place new orders as well as plan their ED trips. why does it take so long?


I'm not sure what's going on. Often the Guides are released in concert with a new allocation month. Allocation usually comes out between the 3rd and the 6th of the month, and we haven't got new allocation. Or at least not as of Saturday when I was last onsite.

Maybe something will come out later today or tomorrow.

Michael


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update Michael, I'm among those anxiously waiting for the build sheets


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Michael. definitely hope something will come up.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Michael. I would have trouble ordering ed x1 today. At SeaTac heading east.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Nice try, Michael...but you know they are still gonna bug you constantly until they're out, don't you?

By the way, it's been a couple of hours since you told us they aren't out yet -- any news? How about now? Do you think they'll be out tomorrow? How does Wednesday look?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

LMC said:


> Nice try, Michael...but you know they are still gonna bug you constantly until they're out, don't you?
> 
> By the way, it's been a couple of hours since you told us they aren't out yet -- any news? How about now? Do you think they'll be out tomorrow? How does Wednesday look?


:dunno:

:bow:


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

BMW NA is closed for the day ... no new 2017 Ordering Guides.

Michael


----------



## weezl (Mar 12, 2008)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> BMW NA is closed for the day ... no new 2017 Ordering Guides.
> 
> Michael


Is it correct that once the buying guide is out that ordering will be possible, and that lease #s will thus be released?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

weezl said:


> Is it correct that once the buying guide is out that ordering will be possible, and that lease #s will thus be released?


Not always ... we might get ordering guides and pricing now, but the programs for them might not be announced until the next month.

Michael


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

weezl said:


> Is it correct that once the buying guide is out that ordering will be possible, and that lease #s will thus be released?


As Michael just said, sometimes you get the pricing and ordering guides so you can order a car but you may not know the money factor or residuals right away. And usually you can't enter an order for an M car unless you have an allocation for it.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I am cancelling all reservations for a 9/1 ED. The wife can wait no longer to firm up work and other plans. Maybe next year.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

*No news*

As of 9:30 Pacific, no new 2017 Ordering Guides.

Michael


----------



## caswcu (Feb 20, 2005)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> As of 9:30 Pacific, no new 2017 Ordering Guides.
> 
> Michael


since they didnt come out the 3rd, I thought the next most logical from reading was the 10th? If not by then, I guess we wait longer.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

LMC said:


> Nice try, Michael...but you know they are still gonna bug you constantly until they're out, don't you?


In a bit of irony, David P called me last night to tell me that my MY16 M3 has been pushed to MY17. So now it turns out that instead of "they" bugging you about MY17 info, now it is "us!"

Would it be too much to ask for hourly updates on the order/price guide?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Instead of just giving Michael a hard time, I have something substantive to contribute..
Only M3 and M4 and only Canada, but it's a start...


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LMC said:


> In a bit of irony, David P called me last night to tell me that my MY16 M3 has been pushed to MY17.


Did you order any Individual options? If you did, then that's why they didn't have a firm guarantee that it would be built as a 2016. 



> So now it turns out that instead of "they" bugging you about MY17 info, now it is "us!"
> 
> Would it be too much to ask for hourly updates on the order/price guide?


Are you leasing? Otherwise, I wouldn't be too much concerned about pricing. It's not the pricing that makes the difference so much as the way they're constantly playing around with the residuals. Don't forget that if you're not satisfied with the 36/36,000 miles free maintenance without brakes and a few other items, you can upgrade it to 48/50,000 miles full maintenance for $1,349. So just think of that as an option. You can even make that longer and with more miles but it starts to get pricey.

Good luck!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LMC said:


> Instead of just giving Michael a hard time, I have something substantive to contribute..
> Only M3 and M4 and only Canada, but it's a start...


Too bad you're not in Canada. Up there they can order the Ultimate Package, which includes the Competition Package plus Z92 M Performance Titanium Exhaust and Carbon Tips. We can't do that down here.

Their pricing is never the same as ours. Theirs is usually a little more.

So what did you order to get your car pushed into 2017? Did you order contrast stitching or something? I'm trying to figure out how they had an allocation for a 2016 but it was pushed into 2017 instead? Unless your order was just place too late or something.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

LMC said:


> Instead of just giving Michael a hard time, I have something substantive to contribute..
> Only M3 and M4 and only Canada, but it's a start...


And I'm assuming that somewhere Tim330 has posted what we have so far (since 3/15/16). See attached.

Michael


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

That makes sense now... thanks.



RichReg said:


> European Delivery department here in Jersey is now saying guides will be available Tuesday.....for both dealers & E.D. orders.


----------



## caswcu (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like the 3 series guides were just released


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

MY 2017 3 and 4 Series MSRP pricing and details have been released.

MY 2017 3 Series Official Details and Pricing - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916721
2017 BMW 4 Series Coupe, Convertible and GC 430i and 440i - Pricing and details - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916723


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

THANKS TIM!! time to call the GM at my dealership and get started on a build
How far behind are the ordering guides usually?

N


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

NatiD82 said:


> THANKS TIM!! time to call the GM at my dealership and get started on a build
> How far behind are the ordering guides usually?
> 
> N


Numerous internal sources are saying not until next week.

Michael


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

The other side is showing USA pricing for the 2017 M3/M4 with additional standard equipment...


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

*They are Out!!!*

Well, I guess next week came early.

I would expect Tim or Jon will be uploading the guides in short order!

Cheers,

Michael

:roundel:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Technic said:


> The other side is showing USA pricing for the 2017 M3/M4 with additional standard equipment...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916762

That is not the same as the ordering and pricing guides.

Tim


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

tim330i said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916762
> 
> That is not the same as the ordering and pricing guides.
> 
> Tim


Yup. The BMW System is showing the actual Ordering Guides and (for me) Retail/Wholesale pricing. 2017 2's, 3's, 4', i3, M2, M3/M4 have been added.

If I had time I'd help, but I gotta go sell a car ...

Michael


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, only pricing up to that point but it seems that the Guides are out now. :thumbup:



tim330i said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916762
> 
> That is not the same as the ordering and pricing guides.
> 
> Tim


----------



## ams388 (Jun 9, 2016)

tim330i said:


> MY 2017 3 and 4 Series MSRP pricing and details have been released.
> 
> MY 2017 3 Series Official Details and Pricing - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916721
> 2017 BMW 4 Series Coupe, Convertible and GC 430i and 440i - Pricing and details - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916723


Hi Tim,

Does the specs for the MY17 340xi show up yet? Can you confirm the standard hp/torgue, and with the M Performance II upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The specs should be the same as the 2016. There is no mention of power increase and I don't see why they would.

Tim


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

wait, so there is no 330i?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

We now have pricing and ordering guides for the 3 and 4 series -

MY 2017 3 Series Official Details and Pricing - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916721
2017 BMW 4 Series Coupe, Convertible and GC 430i and 440i - Pricing and details - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916723


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

mwm1166 said:


> wait, so there is no 330i?


There is. Have you looked at the threads?

Tim


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

tim330i said:


> There is. Have you looked at the threads?
> 
> Tim


Yes, I looked intently, but in the ordering guide you just posted there is nothing about 330i in them. I thought the entire point in delaying the ordering guide was for the 330i information. So, now we have posted ordering guides, but still nothing in them about 330i. I see 330e 328d, 340i.... help me out...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Got it. We have confirmation that the 330i is coming, but the pricing and ordering guides aren't out yet. No idea why BMW has been delaying this for so long.

Tim


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

ams388 said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Does the specs for the MY17 340xi show up yet? Can you confirm the standard hp/torgue, and with the M Performance II upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


The M Performance II upgrade is probably not available on U.S. cars, only Canadian cars.


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

Thank you Tim, for the great work!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

tim330i said:


> The specs should be the same as the 2016. There is no mention of power increase and I don't see why they would.
> 
> Tim


He's asking about an option that will only be available in Canada. With the M Performance II package, the hp would be increased but probably not by much.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

NatiD82 said:


> Thank you Tim, for the great work!


:thumbup::bow:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I just want Bimmerfest to be the best resource for BMW enthusiasts! I have almost all the 2017 pricing and ordering guides for everyone - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916818

Tim


----------



## johnps123 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am anxiously awaiting the still-to-come X5 guides. In the meantime, I've noticed all of the iDrive 5.0 references for the other 2017 models. Do we know yet if that includes touch screen functionality or just the new software?


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Kar Don said:


> If that maintenance upgrade can be residualized, not too bad of a blow if leasing.





Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Unfortunately it can't be residualized.
> 
> Michael





Ninong said:


> I don't think so. Obviously the reason for that is that a "maintenance" upgrade is simply prepayment for service that comes due and doesn't add value to the vehicle unless you don't actually use it during the term of the lease, but if you purchased it, then you probably expect to use it.


It is going to be interesting to see how BMW plays this out in the coming years. Basically, BMW was giving away (although built into the vehicle price) what others (MB) was charging for. For reference, the Mercedes pre-paid maint does get the same residual percentage as the car itself. On my 2012 ML350 diesel, I passed on it and did my own oil changes, air filters, brakes, etc. The 20k service cost me $400 in parts alone. On my 2016 GLE350 (facelift of same truck but gas engine this time), I went w/ the maint plan as the residualized cost came down to about $400. Hard to argue not to. So if the take rate is low, I wonder if BMW would residualize theirs also to boost it?

P.S.: Has the question been brought up of the decrease in "free" but no decrease in price? Or is it offset by more standard equipment?


----------



## Mr. Homey (Nov 8, 2015)

Am I reading the guide right....M3/M4 comes standard with adaptive M suspension now?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Mr. Homey said:


> Am I reading the guide right....M3/M4 comes standard with adaptive M suspension now?


Yes, indeed. Good news for me, as I had ordered that on the 2016 and when I was pushed to 2017, prices goes up 500 (boo) but adaptive suspension (was 1000) now included (yay) for a net lower price. (Double yay)


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

johnps123 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the still-to-come X5 guides. In the meantime, I've noticed all of the iDrive 5.0 references for the other 2017 models. Do we know yet if that includes touch screen functionality or just the new software?


Only 7-series will have the touch screen function.

Michael


----------



## johnps123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got it. Thanks, Michael.


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Only 7-series will have the touch screen function.
> 
> Michael


That's _now_. X5/X6 and a few months later the new G30 5er will have it too.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

ynguldyn said:


> That's _now_. X5/X6 and a few months later the new G30 5er will have it too.


Thanks for the info. :thumbup:

Any info on when the G30 will go into production?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Thanks for the info. :thumbup:
> 
> Any info on when the G30 will go into production?


http://www.christiantoday.com/artic...ls.hint.at.vehicles.little.makeover/88101.htm


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Ninong said:


> Thanks for the info. :thumbup:
> 
> Any info on when the G30 will go into production?


November, so the first ones on our side of the pond some time in January.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

ynguldyn said:


> November, so the first ones on our side of the pond some time in January.


Thanks! That's what I assumed but I just wanted confirmation. 



Gary J said:


> http://www.christiantoday.com/artic...ls.hint.at.vehicles.little.makeover/88101.htm


 The new 5-series will not be "shown in all its glory this October" in the United States. October is the EOP month for the current F10 5-series. See *ynguldyn*'s post above for the correct information. Unless they're talking about at an auto show? *Okay, it will be introduced at the Paris Motor Show, October 1-16, 2016 but it will not show up at U.S. dealerships until January 2017*. 

I was just asking when it will go into production because that has never been published yet that I know of. The fact that it will be shown at the Paris Motor Show in October 2016 was published months ago, I think, but not an exact SOP month and some people were speculating that it could be late December. Happy to know it will be November. BMW really needs that model to get sales moving again. Mercedes has been a year or two ahead of them on the introduction of most new models lately and it's having an effect on sales.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I think they are simply saying without camo although of course you can read more into that.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Gary J said:


> I think they are simply saying without camo although of course you can read more into that.


Yes, you're right. I was reading too much into it because my original question was when will it go into production, so I was assuming that's what the article was about but then I realized two minutes later that it was only about when people would see it for the first time. Thanks!.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Ninong said:


> about when people would see it for the first time. Thanks!.


Which might be a pretty big deal. If you look at the Bimmerpost 
http://g30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=19779882&postcount=1
where the guy worked on photoshopping the camo off it is a bit surprising how effective camo is in concealing stuff.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

ynguldyn said:


> That's _now_. X5/X6 and a few months later the new G30 5er will have it too.


Correct X5/X6 after August production (unless they change it). And new 5-series when it's out.

I should have said the 2017's just released in the ordering guides.

Michael


----------



## ams388 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ninong said:


> He's asking about an option that will only be available in Canada. With the M Performance II package, the hp would be increased but probably not by much.


Thanks Tim & Ninong

It looks like this M Performance II package will be available for the Canadian MY17 340. It will boost power to 355hp/370 lbs torque.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

ams388 said:


> Thanks Tim & Ninong
> 
> It looks like this M Performance II package will be available for the Canadian MY17 340. It will boost power to 355hp/370 lbs torque.


That's something BMW Canada has been offering as part of the Ultimate Package on the M6 the past couple of years. Now it looks like you will be able to order the M Performance Exhaust straight from the factory or other 2017 models. Americans have never been able to do that. We have to get stuff either port-installed or dealer-installed and that makes the cost more.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Can any one of you guys confirm if MY17 F80 July builds will be able to get retrofit for the Apple carplay as indicated for 3/4 series. As fas as I know based on the order guides posted, for the MY 17, F80 platform the Apple Carplay will be launched in 8/16 builds but no mention is made for retro fit for July builds.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

murmur said:


> Can any one of you guys confirm if MY17 F80 July builds will be able to get retrofit for the Apple carplay as indicated for 3/4 series. As fas as I know based on the order guides posted, for the MY 17, F80 platform the Apple Carplay will be launched in 8/16 builds but no mention is made for retro fit for July builds.


Carplay ($300) is in the USA F80 Ordering Guide therefore it should be available to retrofit by dealer or possibly even via Cloud download. It is not "if" but "when" and "how".

We will know for sure which way it will be retrofitted after August.


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

Technic said:


> Carplay ($300) is in the USA F80 Ordering Guide therefore it should be available to retrofit by dealer or possibly even via Cloud download. It is not "if" but "when" and "how".
> 
> We will know for sure which way it will be retrofitted after August.


I will be interested to see how they do this as well. I have a 340i that will be in production next month (July) so I didn't add the CarPlay option to my build, however I am hoping that I can add it on at a later time via Cloud download, software download from the BMW site, etc (for $300, hopefully).


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

SWMOChris said:


> I will be interested to see how they do this as well. I have a 340i that will be in production next month (July) so I didn't add the CarPlay option to my build, however I am hoping that I can add it on at a later time via Cloud download, software download from the BMW site, etc (for $300, hopefully).


There will be an FSC enablement code that the dealer would get for you for a fee.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

ynguldyn said:


> There will be an FSC enablement code that the dealer would get for you for a fee.


Thanks,,, this helps a lot, I take it this applies across the board for F30 and F80 platforms. Also it does not matter if 6CP is selected during the initial build,,,as long as it's MY 17 I drive 5.0 correct?


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

ynguldyn said:


> There will be an FSC enablement code that the dealer would get for you for a fee.


What is an FSC enablement code? I'm considering European Delivery for a 230i, but want to know for sure a July build could be retrofit with CarPlay. Do you have a bulletin or something that confirms this? Thanks.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

WriterDude said:


> *What is an FSC enablement code?* I'm considering European Delivery for a 230i, but want to know for sure a July build could be retrofit with CarPlay. Do you have a bulletin or something that confirms this? Thanks.


A FSC is a dealer-installed software token that enables a feature. The Canadian Ordering Guide specifies that a 6CP retrofit will be available for pre-08/16 production MY2017 iDrive Navigation units.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Technic said:


> A FSC is a dealer-installed software token that enables a feature. The Canadian Ordering Guide specifies that a 6CP retrofit will be available for pre-08/16 production MY2017 iDrive Navigation units.


I am assuming its the same for US spec July build F80s as well.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

murmur said:


> I am assuming its the same for US spec July build F80s as well.


There is only one 6CP CarPlay option for the iDrive 5.0 and it is on both Ordering Guides so yes, it is the same CarPlay for all iDrive 5.0 Navigation in the USA and Canada.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Technic said:


> There is only one 6CP CarPlay option for the iDrive 5.0 and it is on both Ordering Guides so yes, it is the same CarPlay for all iDrive 5.0 Navigation in the USA and Canada.


Just got notified that I got a PN for a July build!!! super excited,, but some how my CA was still not able to confirm that carplay could be added/applied. It's rather frustrating that BMW engineering can't just confirm / refute this and settle this issue. I guess my CA is looking for an official bulletin or some thing along those lines.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

A CarPlay retrofit for July builds will NOT be available. 

Tim


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

tim330i said:


> A CarPlay retrofit for July builds will NOT be available.
> 
> Tim


Ok, thank you for the update/info!


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know. Important news for me.


----------

